# Any word on Big Ed?



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Someone posted a similar query several months ago, and I have been thinking about Ed since. Has anyone heard anything?
Don


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Nothing since Aug 27th. Maybe somebody here has his email from doing some personal business or something.
Things like this bring up a good point. Many of us don't know each other except through posts here and I consider many on this forum to be friends of mine. I think it would be a good thing when you friend somebody to exchange a contact email or phone number so they could find you if necessary.
A while back I was concerned about a member here I had to Google his name and finally called him at home to see if he was okay, I thought that something had happened. People do matter.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can normally PM a member and if they have email alerts, they'll get a notification that you've mailed them.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

He wants handle back


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Handle back?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think he's still mad that his title was changed. Railroad tycoon, just guessing that he thinks it was done on purpose, since it was done in the past. Just a hunch. People have gone to war for less


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the handle he asked for a long time ago. If he doesn't like it, he should ask the right person.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Big ED*

Hi,all. I hope he comes back. I`d hate to have to adopt another uncle as that would be a hard decision and I hate decisions.
He`s just waiting till after xmas till he sees if he gets a new 18 wheeler tanker truck.I think of him when I see my tanker truck[Tonka old one,looks new] on my layout.

Have a great rest of year and hopefully a better one next year,I can`t wait,Everett/sanepilot


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It was changed, I belive it was a system update, or something, mine was too. You changed mine back, but I think you ignored Ed. You might have thought he was kidding and didn't check it, he asked before I did. I haven't check to see if it was changed back, tbh. But he thought you did it on purpose, like you did when kidding around, but this time you just ignored him in a thread. He did ask nicely as I recall.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I just checked, he's still railroad baron, what can I say , Ed likes to be diffrent! He did, contribute a lot. I think he deserves it ( for ed)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if he has a problem with something I can change, he needs to actually contact me. Since the last time he was here was in August, I suspect he wouldn't see any correction anyway.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

IMHO I don't think Ed is so thin skinned that he would get his knickers in a wad over a handle.
I, like so many others, always enjoyed his comments.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not aware of any special transgression that would have caused him to jump ship, I really don't know what happened.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

John , he did contact you, it was in a thread if I remember correctly , you ignored him. So I can see why he didn't try contacting you again.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just change it back and we'll see if he comes back, think of it as a Christmas present


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't recall any issue with names, I don't intend to change anything. I suspect that's not why he's not here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello all, Merry Christmas.
I am fine, all is well, thanks for your inquiries.
I have had internet problems the last couple of weeks and bought a new modem. 
Got me a new laptop too, all my life I have been using the families hand me down computers after they got a new one.
Got me a powerful laptop now. :smilie_daumenpos:

No one thing has kept me off the site, I did get tired of seeing all the turmoil on union square. I know I didn't have to read but I read all not just one forum. Nice to see that is back to what it was intended to be on a "train forum".
My handle RR Baron! I do hate being a Baron! The ones in charge should know I want TYCOON ! I did ask nice a few times but it fell on deaf ears (or eyes in this case). But that is not the reason.

I did get tired of trying to help someone then getting no replies at all.

I did try to give a little comfort in words to some experiencing difficult times only to spit out the wrong words and I guess "some" got insulted by me? Even after I messaged saying my intentions were good not meant to be a joke, they sat unanswered.

I do stop in and lurk once and a while maybe I will give it a try again soon. Seems like I have been putting in 12/13/14 hour days since July too. Bro in law followed my sisters death in June,(her husband) he lasted till September. Like a brother to me. Had a heck of a time emptying their apartment. 

Just wanted to stop in and wish everyone a Merry Christmas and hopefully a better New Years.

I am going to try to make time to maybe try to help again and add something to the forum.
Once again thanks for all the thoughts, all is as good as it can be ....I guess.

And Merry Christmas and hopefully all will have a better New Years, TOO ALL.:smokin:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas Ed!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

merry christmas Ed.

good to here from ya!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Merry Christmas buddy, good to hear from you!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas Ed!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas Big Ed, and hope to see you here more often. Sorry about the past few months with personal items.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi, Ed, Merry Christmas to you and yours!

As far as helping people, then getting no replies, that seems to be a standard in the business.
I kinda got accustomed to it.

Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Merry Christmas Ed! Thanks for helping me out when I first joined. Sorry about your losses, and your unfortunate misunderstandings. Hope all works out in the future.
Don


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas Big Ed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Big Ed! I don't post a lot but I've enjoyed reading your posts on the forums over the years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Merry Christmas Big Ed...and Everyone!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas Ed.
Hope all goes well with you and sure would like to see you here sometime soon.
Always enjoyed your post.

Magic


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Glad*

Good morning,everyone. Uncle Ed,Glad things are O.K. with you. Have fun with your new computers and tablet. Been down both roads. Personal problems are hard to deal with. [been there and done that a lot]. Things will work out. They usually do. Change what you can,accept what you can`t.. I`ve dealt with people all my life, most if not all are good.

Today is a new day,in fact the first day of our life,enjoy it. Life is great,have a good rest of the year and hopefully a better one next year,welcome back.:smilie_daumenpos:.Everett/sanepilot


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas Big Ed. .. And to all


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice to see you back, Big Ed, and hope your life will become less bumpy in 2017.
Just put the meatballs in the crock pot. The shrimp are thawing, and the cool whip is ready for the pecan pie. The gang will be here around noon.
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL,
Bob


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas Ed! I hope things settle down for you in 2017. I like to think that these forums are a place where we can 'talk trains' and push everything else aside for a few minutes at least.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Yo' Ed, welcome back - anybody talk smack to you bro' you just let me know, I mean I have almost 50 post now, I will come down hard on these thugs!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought the glad tidings of the holiday season might bring Big Ed by for a visit. Hoping to see your latest big rig adventures on the highways and byways of America! Ho, ho, ho!


----------

